# Agressive male pigeon, any help would be very much apreciated.



## Bambam93 (Dec 22, 2018)

Hi, i have a pet pigeon that me and my partner rescued when he was a few weeks old wandering outside in the road, but now he is so agressive with my other half (and me also but not as much). I will try to explain as much as i can about his upbringing. He was lovely and cuddly at first with the both of us, i was the one to feed him and spend more time with him, he had pmv when he was young but he recovered from it very well, but during all this time he sleft next to my side in a box so i could feed him and keep an eye on him and eventualy once he recovered i would put him in his shelf/ cage only at night to sleep in the rest of the day he roams free to hang around with us, it all started when he was around 4 to 5 months old with attacking feet, and then started to attack hands, and now he wont let my partner touch him apart from rare ocasions when he is wining for me to pet him or something after a long day . He also pecks me hard if i ignore him or tries to hump me whenever he can. I would like to get him a female but i am afraid of him just attacking her like he does to us and then we will just end up with an even more dificult situation. He lets me pet him allot but like i said if i ignore him or he doesnt get his way he with attack. Im not sure whatto do about him, how to go about making this better, if i got him a female would he consider her an intruder? I think he considers my oartner as a nother male beacuse if i hug him or he touches me he will land on us and peck my partners ears, anyway sorry fir my rambling i just would really apreciate any advice . Thankyou. Also please exuse any of my terrible spelling


----------



## Friend John (Jun 10, 2018)

Hopefully someone who knows much better than me will chime in soon. 

My impression is that the pigeon has chosen you as his mate and is trying to keep your partner away, as he considers your partner to be his competition. Given the age of the pigeon, he might be hitting puberty about this time and at that period they are going through a rebellious phase. If you are sure your pigeon is a male, then getting him a female pigeon should solve the problem unless he's too imprinted and doesn't care about other pigeons.


----------



## Bambam93 (Dec 22, 2018)

Thankyou for the reply  thats exactly what i am hoping for, i am just afraid of him attacking her beacuse he bites me also when im least expecting it, he will bite me where its hurts and he knows it too! I do work for a few hours so im not in all day with him, i was hoping that i could let them meet in a room he isnt familiar with and then slowly get him to spend time next to her in seperate cages when im not home exc... but i am afraid of the violence that the main part :/


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Our beloved Phoebe used to attack my significant other savagely sometimes and considered me her mate. She couldnt have a pigeon mate because of internal problems. Our current pigeons are paired and not aggressive. As Friend John said, your male is likely going through an adolescent phase. The pigeon brain seems only able to love one creature at a time and will protect the “ mate.” He would likely be happier with a female pigeon mate which would decrease his aggression.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

I have 2 male pigeons that I thought will be human imprinted for the rest of their lives. They also used to attack me and tried mating with my hand whenever possible. Eventually the one took himself a female and then the other one that was by then 5 years old. I was getting more pigeons by then so did not spend as much time with them as I used to.

They still do attack me, it's just something you will have to tolerate. 

The seperate cages will be perfect for them to get used to each other. Try to spend less time with him to show him that you are not interested in being his partner. It might take time for him to get used to the female, so you will need to be patient with the whole process. 

Let us know how they are doing.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I would get him a female pigeon and introduce them slowly, in cages side by side. Wait till they both want to be together, then let them out together to see how they do. Just watch, and if he is acting too aggressive with her, then just separate them again. After a while he may calm down some. If you got him very young and there were no other pigeons around, then he may not even know that he is a pigeon and may not want to be with her. But hopefully that won't be the case. Do however, try to find him a pigeon mate.


----------



## Bambam93 (Dec 22, 2018)

Thanks everyone for your advice, i will look for a mate right away, i have been looking but there is really not much around my area, i live in wales and there doesnt seem like we have much pigeon owners around, but im sure i will find him someone. Does it matter what breed i introduce to him? the only pigeons i have seen for sale, if they are still available are fan tail doves ? I will most definatly be spending minimum time with him and il definately do the seperate cage thing also. Thankyou all again for your help.


----------



## Friend John (Jun 10, 2018)

You can check out these links for buying pigeons in Wales. Maybe try to look for a breeder or better yet, a pigeon in need from a shelter, if there are shelters that take care of pigeons.

Pigeons for sale in Wales
https://www.gumtree.com/all/wales/pigeons+for+sale

The Welsh National Flying Club (they also have a strays page for found and unclaimed pigeons, so maybe you could adopt one for free)
http://www.welshnational.co.uk/forthcoming-auctions.html


----------



## Bambam93 (Dec 22, 2018)

(update) well, I have purchased a dove today, the only kind of pigeons I could find, a beautiful white fantail dove, but I have a few obstacles to get through with all of this. she herself is not very tame, she is ten months old and was used to being outside but the guy I bought her from said it shouldn't be a problem for her once she gets accustomed to the house. When I bought her home I put her in the cage and let him walk around to see if he noticed her and to see what he would do, surprisingly he has nearly no interest in her the only thing he does is throw a couple of pecs her way and fluffs himself up with his head down with makes me think he is bit scared, I don't think he understands that she is the same thing as he is, he probably thinks he is one of us, but her she was very interested in him she wanted to look at him constantly and was quite surprised by what she saw I think, she only got abit sick of him I think when he started moaning to me and twitching his wing for aaaaages :/ so she started trying to get out of the cage, so I put him away to let her have her rest and relax. Once she has gotten more comfortable with me and the move, I will introduce them in a room that he doesn't think is his territory, one he has never been in. my main worry at the moment is taming her and I'm not entirely sure about how to go about it apart from just letting her get used to the cage and slowly get her used to me feeding her with some treats. Anyway that is all so far, any more advice will be greatly appreciated.


----------

